# Instant Meals/MREs



## NJEMT95 (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm going to be in Haiti for a week with Project Medishare. I have to bring my own "instant meals" for dinners. Any suggestions?


----------



## BSE (Mar 8, 2013)

If you can make hot water, Mountain House makes very edible/lightweight meals.  MRE's are a good back up, but they are not as tasty and are heavier. IMO


----------



## NJEMT95 (Mar 8, 2013)

I think I'll have access to hot water, but I could also use this: http://www.rei.com/product/703589/mountain-house-mountain-oven


----------



## Summit (Mar 8, 2013)

Might want to check if it is OK to fly with those MRE instant heaters.

I think the mountain house meals taste better than MREs


----------



## Meursault (Mar 9, 2013)

http://www.backpackgeartest.org/reviews/Food/Packaged Meals/
Some instant meal reviews from weight-obsessed backpackers.


----------



## shfd739 (Mar 9, 2013)

MSR Pocket Rocket burner or a JetBoil and 2 cans of fuel. 

Then grab some Mountain House, Back Packers Pantry or whichever brand you prefer. Do some taste testing before you go.


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 9, 2013)

May not be able to take heating devices onto airplanes if they have fuel or chemicals.

Get there, get a large tin can (or bring one in your check on, a gallon or so) with vents on the bottom sides and a way to suspend a pan o top. You can burn bits of wood and paper in an updraft burner like that (like a BBQ starter thingee) at quite-high temps, even cook on a spit if you are careful and the fuel doesn't have chemicals.

Make your own sterno with cardboard strips rolled into a shallow can (like a tuna can), put a mix of alcohol and gasoline, or better yet kerosene (very easy on the gas), and light. Would have to experiment on the mixture.
Bring a few wire hangers and a ViceGrips with wire cutter in your check through luggage also to improvise pot hangers, and other hardware.

Personally, I like MRE's (especially the freeze-dried ones if any are left); if you strip them out of a lot of their packaging and keep just a couple spoons, it weighs less and takes up less space. If you buy civilian camping meals, make sure the portions are SUFFICIENT.


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 9, 2013)

(Watch, they'll be stationed next to a Denny's).


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 9, 2013)

Project Medishare isn't next to a Denny's, but if the OP is going to be at Bernard Mevs in PAP, the woman that sells egg sandwiches across the street is highly recommended. I ate one for breakfast every day. We also stopped at the BelMart for groceries. 

Have a great time in Haiti. You'll come back with a great appreciation for what those folks have been through and how they live every day.


----------



## NJEMT95 (Mar 9, 2013)

@n7lxi - Thanks. I will be at Bernard Mevs. Although, I've been told that I won't be able to leave the hospital complex.


----------



## Household6 (Mar 9, 2013)

I'd really suggest Thrive Foods and Shelf Reliance over nasty MREs.. Way lighter, less chemicals, and you can prepare as much or as little as you want.. 

http://www.shelfreliance.com/


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 9, 2013)

This is true, Medishare staff doesn't leave the hospital, but ask one of the EMPACT translators/EMTs to run across the street for you.  there is always a guy just outside the main gate selling cold cokes and Tampico. You'll be parched if you're working at Triage. Make sure you keep a Nalgene water bottle with you. Also, if you can bring some little toys and stuff for te kids you'll see, you'll be a hero. I was lucky that I was there with EMPACT, so we were able to see lots of stuff that the Medishare folks didn't. I know they try to get you guys out to the UN and some sightseeing stuff. Or at least they did...


----------



## Household6 (Mar 9, 2013)

NJEMT95 said:


> @n7lxi - Thanks. I will be at Bernard Mevs. Although, I've been told that I won't be able to leave the hospital complex.



Wear bug spray and long sleeves regardless of being inside or out.. Those mosquitoes carry more diseases then a crack-addicted back-alley hooker from Botswana.


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 9, 2013)

Bring toys? Being a soccer ball! And a pump for it.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 9, 2013)

If you wear long sleeves inside and out, you'll die.  I think you'll be okay if you bring and use DEET and a mosquito net and take your malaria prophylaxis.


----------



## Desette (Mar 10, 2013)

I would be against MRE's or any form there of, they are heavy and expensive compared to any alternative. If your still stuck on MRE's go to HERE and as most other people have been saying Mountain House is great but there are a lot of dehydrated options I would do it yourself because then you know what you have but that also takes the most time.

Other then that, good luck


----------



## MediMike (Mar 10, 2013)

Don't forget to try the Haitian Redbull...It's called "Toro"...Imagine redbull with a meth chaser, pretty tasty!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 10, 2013)

And Prestige. A good way to end a hot, sweaty day.


----------



## socalmedic (Mar 10, 2013)

NJEMT95 said:


> @n7lxi - Thanks. I will be at Bernard Mevs. Although, I've been told that I won't be able to leave the hospital complex.



when I was there they fed us 3 squares. they must be running short on money. you will get to leave daily with the group. we went to the UN every night to hang out and get dinner/beer if we wanted. the belmart is a western market but kinda pricey. you can also buy almost anything from the street vendors over the fence.

I too was with EMPACT so we have more freedom to come and go. but the medishare folks got to leave daily with a convoy of locked land cruisers. we followed in the bed of a pick-up with bald tires and no brakes.


----------



## wanderingmedic (Mar 10, 2013)

I think mre's are great. If you get killed after eating one they probably don't need to worry about embalming....


----------

